# PCCA "Millennium"



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Holy cow!.......good stuff!
Sweet, complex flavor from this vintage virginia. To this date, I have not had a straight virginia with this kind of flavor.

Not a big fan of straight Virginias, but I could get used to smoking this on a regular basis very easily.

So far evey PCCA blend has been outstanding. PCCA's Beacon is a real treat also. Supposed to be patterned after the old Cope's Escudo.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Beacon is on of my favorite tobacco of all time.

I love everyone of the PCCA blends.

the coolest one I have tried was the blend Bob had made for the Golf outing one year .
The 19'th bowl
it was a VA/per blend. they made 50 tins for the people who was in the tourny.
only 25 ppl showed up to play.. I ended up with 3 tins that day.
smoked one and kept 2.


----------

